# Any North Carolina Jet Fishermen Out There?



## chasinrainbows (Sep 11, 2015)

I'm a Pennsylvania transplant her in the South and am looking to use my 17ft SeaArk (60/40 jet) to chase stripers, smallies, trout or anything else that swims....I live near lake Hickory but know nothing about the striper fishing here.

Have boat and fly rods...Willing to travel!

Best,
Dan


----------



## RiverBottomOutdoors (Sep 11, 2015)

Do some research on the striper run at Weldon/Roanoke Rapids NC. Welcome to Dixie.


----------



## chasinrainbows (Sep 14, 2015)

Thanks very much. I have and plan on being there in the Spring.

Best,
Dan


----------

